# Hoping to find a home for 2 teenage male rats, Charlotte NC area



## Mgracey85 (May 6, 2021)

We recently adopted 2 male rats from a breeder. We named them Ollie & Cheddar.
They were a little over a month old when we adopted them in March 2021. They are very sweet and have never bitten us. They don't mind being held, but because they're teenagers, they're always wanting to move.

With also having 2 young kids and full time jobs, we are finding that we don't the time to really spend with the rats to train them and give them the attention they need.

We have a brand new cage and wheel and bed, with the rats and they're home we are selling it all for $100.
We're hoping to find a new loving home for them.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

They sound really sweet! Wish I could take them. You could also try posting on: Facebook, Instagram, Craigslist, etc.


----------

